# Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?



## xMaTuX (27. Mai 2008)

hi leute 
bin neu hier =) schönes forum ! 
ich habe den anmeldetermin für juni leider verpasst ... =( 
gibt es einen termin im juli oder so  weil der nächte in düsseldorf ist erst im oktober ... #q  könnte auch in ner anderen stadt sein und ich will keinen lehrgang mitmachen 

vielen dank


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

In NRW braucht man keinen Lehrgang, ist nicht vorgeschrieben. Welche Stadt wan die Termine hat wissen in den meisten Fällen die Angelgerätehändler, einfach mal die Nachbarstädte abtelefonieren und evtl was dabei, brauchst allerdings eine Ausnahmegenehmigung von Deiner Stadt dafür.


----------



## xMaTuX (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

das man keinen lehrgang braucht weiß ich schon nur suche ich eine seite oder ein paar infos wo ich am schnellsten in nrw meine fischerprüfung machen kann  

wenn mir jmd helfen kann würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Dennis


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111402

Nicht immer den letzten Post lesen und dan sagen es steht nicht drin, wie wäre es mal mit ich lese mal das Thema von Anfang an?

Falls Du eine Seite findest die die Termine aller Behörden die die Prüfung abnehmen auflistet und dazu noch aktuell ist, das poste die mal in dem oben genannten Thread. Wobei ich das gewaltig bezweifele da die Prüfungstermine in den meisten Fällen Gemeindesache ist... 

Ach nochwas etwas Engagement sollte jeder mitbringen und nicht reinschneien um Hilfe brüllen und dan nie wieder auftauchen, ein Forum lebt von Usern die sich gegenseitig helfen.

Das war mein letzter Post in Deinem Thema.


EDIT: die Gemeinden sind nur verpflichtet die Prüfung min 1x pa zu machen, sei froh das die meisten diese 2x pa veranstalten.


----------



## Oberst (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

Google mal ein wenig !!
Aber vor Herbst ist der Zug abgefahren.

Als Suchoption: Untere Fischereibehörde + Stadt


----------



## Winki (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

Hallo 

am 23+24.06.08 ist im Rhein-Kreis Neuss ( in Grevenbroich ) noch eine Prüfung. 

Kontakt über den Rhein-Kreis-Neuss Tel.:02181-6013214
( Untere Fischereibehörde )

Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob man sich noch anmelden kann.

Ich nehme selber daran teil und hoffe dann bald die Gewässer der Umgebung unsicher machen zu können.


----------



## Oberst (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

@winki

leider nicht, Anmeldungen müssen 4 Wochen vorher eingegangen sein.


----------



## Winki (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in NRW vor Oktober?*

Schade, es wäre ja sehr praktisch gewesen.

Na denn viel Glück !!!

Gruß

Winki


----------

